# Bushcraft: The Ultimate Guide to Survival in the Wilderness



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 21, 2014)

boyofmetal submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Bushcraft - The Ultimate Guide to Survival in the Wilderness - A wilderness survival guide.



> View attachment 17456



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## goldendose (Oct 16, 2014)

lots of good information in this, thank you for sharing. I really like the section on fire pits and cooking


----------



## TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2016)

This link is dead to me.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2016)

TrashPanda said:


> This link is dead to me.



the links should work now, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## TrashPanda (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the link Matt.


----------

